# Kubota w5021



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone have PDF Service Manual? Shop Manual No. 97897-10485. 

Kubota Model W5021 

Thank You

Bob


----------



## WSallai (Aug 9, 2012)

*Kubota W5021 Shop & Owner Manual*

I need one too! Let me know if you come across the shop and owner manuals.

Thanks & Best Regards, Bill


----------

